# HOw to Kill silently



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Long Leaf Pine tree's!  My husband will not let me take down another tree.  I'm going crazy and my body hurts from trying to maintain my grounds because of these trees.  They are everywhere.  Here is one little sample but I have over 400 of them that line my property.  If you look to the left, you will see some but this is only a very small portion of what I have.  It takes me 4 hours with a blower just to clear my driveway, countless of hours mowing, mulching, and picking up the pine needles, my yard in many large areas the grass has died and it is dirt.  What I want to do is kill a few trees naturally to where my Husband will not know it was me. LOL, there is also a problem in that some are so freaking high 80 feet, that if they come down they'll hit my house for sure.  







Any solutions on how to kill them off?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 5, 2010)

Strap some C4 to the trunks and blow them things into matchsticks.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Strap some C4 to the trunks and blow them things into matchsticks.


CG, I think my husband would figure that one out. LOL


----------



## Paulie (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what you hate about them, I think they're cool.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 5, 2010)

Guess you've never heard of Mexicans who do lawn work...  If that doesn't work for you, any good chain saw should get the job done.


----------



## Douger (Apr 5, 2010)

Find a chick from Kalifornistan and she'll make it happen.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I'm not sure what you hate about them, I think they're cool.


Yeah they are cool unless you have to do all the yard work. I'm talking it takes 3 days just to do the normal stuff, that isn't weed eating either.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Guess you've never heard of Mexicans who do lawn work...  If that doesn't work for you, any good chain saw should get the job done.


I have to do it to where the husband won't think it was me!


----------



## Paulie (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you hate about them, I think they're cool.
> ...



I understand, it's just a shame to lose all those trees out of convenience.

If you do ever do it, try and save as much of the wood as possible and let it season and sell it or give it away as firewood.  At least figure out some way to put it to good use.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I have plenty of oak, maple, dog wood, acorn and black walnut trees..I'm talking about the pine, you cannot burn the pine wood.  Well you can but it isn't recommended to burn pine.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Pine builds up more creosote in the chimney, but if you burn it along with oak or maple you should be fine as long as you season it for at least a year or more.  This way you get more life out of your good firewood supply.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Froggy, again I repeat, I want to kill the trees I select slowly to where my husband will not know it was me.  I own a chain saw and have taken many pine trees down already.  See in this picture what I took out already in my backyard 2 years ago:






This is what it looked like before the trees were taken down:


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2010)

If you've got a wood stove, suggest that a bit of clearing out of some trees for winter would improve the property, and you'd get free heat for the winter.

You want to get him to agree, then tell him that.  Appealing to logic and his sense of frugality (with a slight nod to him being manly) should do the trick.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I will not cut down my hard wood trees to use as fire wood at all.  I just want the PINEs not all but most that are giving me a lot of work to do my weekly yard work. About 20 tree's but I want to kill off one at a time slowly to where my husband won't suspect me.  Now I don't know how to do that or what to use.  I'm concerned about bad crap seeping into the ground and entering the water table...so what can I use to do the job?


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've got a wood stove, suggest that a bit of clearing out of some trees for winter would improve the property, and you'd get free heat for the winter.
> 
> You want to get him to agree, then tell him that.  Appealing to logic and his sense of frugality (with a slight nod to him being manly) should do the trick.


That is what I used on him to be able to clear my backyard. LOL He said to me "Not another damn tree and I'm serious, Terry"


----------



## Paulie (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



I'm not saying to cut the hardwoods down, I realize you only want the pines gone.

I'm not sure how one erases trees without someone eventually noticing though.  The only safe way to lose the trees is to use the chainsaw and control their fall.  You wouldn't want to poison them and have them fall however they want to.  

You're going to have to let the husband know.  I don't see how you can pull this off otherwise.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


If the pine tree shows clear signs it is dying or close to death, he'll let me use my chain saw to take it down. As long as the tree is producing pine needles it is alive to him.  So I need to poison the tree, kill it so to speak


----------



## Paulie (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



So I guess you won't be celebrating Arbor Day this year.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


blah...I like to see you try to do the yard work I have to do. It is back breaking.  I'm only trying to make my property work with me.  Not to mention it is a fire hazard to have so many of them, and close to the house.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay then, drill a hole in the side to the center (you've got to get the center part of the tree), and fill it full of bleach.

Should only take a month or two to work.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 5, 2010)

Buy more Beaver


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Okay then, drill a hole in the side to the center (you've got to get the center part of the tree), and fill it full of bleach.
> 
> Should only take a month or two to work.


hrm that might work. I've been searching google but I haven't found one helpful hint.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Buy more Beaver


actually some beetles would kill it...got a bucket full of them to send?


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I killed my Toro Blower today, this is the 3rd one I managed to kill.  I need commercial grade yard equipment.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Buy more Beaver
> ...



Bad idea..........especially since once the trees die, the beetles will go in search of other chow.

And if the authorities find out it was your property where it started on, they're gonna ask questions that could lead to serious fines.

Best to drill a core to the center of the tree, fill it full of bleach (the reason you want to drill a core to the center is 2 fold.....one to get to the center part of the tree called the heart, which will carry the bleach throughout the tree, and the other part is so that you can re-insert the core to cover the evidence you've been tampering with it.

You're welcome.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


So I use a core drill bit correct? What size do you know?


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Long enough to get to the heart I'm sure but we're getting back to beavers again.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

hey last year I had this stump about 3 feet high. I went and bought one of those big auger bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and it wouldn't go through the tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Probably one that is an inch around, and long enough to get to the center, depends on how big around your pine trees are.

And, remember, the core is that really dark center piece of a tree, and if you don't get that, it won't guarantee the trees demise.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

well damn, I'll have to remove some bark to find it, and I bet the ones I want to take out being they are so freaking tall that center I need to find will be out of my reach! crap!


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

what if I drill small holes all along the base of the tree, (below the 1 foot pine needles on the ground around it) and then fill it with like borax soap? Would that kill it?  I know borax soap used on other plants kills it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2010)

Might do the job quicker with boric acid (the powder used to keep bugs from coming in your house).


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Might do the job quicker with boric acid (the powder used to keep bugs from coming in your house).


will that harm the water table? Our water source is a well.  See, I don't know enough about this stuff.  I knew someone here would know more than I do.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Might do the job quicker with boric acid (the powder used to keep bugs from coming in your house).
> ...



I had several Ideas before you said the word "Well".  Never mind.......


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


sigh, see my problem? I've been searching and nothing.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Put on your MAN pants and start up the chain saw


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Terry, stop this before something bad happens.  You said you didn't know enough about it.

Leave them trees alone!


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I might do that tomorrow, I have some things to trim outside.  That is if my hub isn't home tomorrow.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I don't know about chemicals, Sarah, not how to take down a freaking tree with a chainsaw.  I want to poison the damn things.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


10 to 20 pines out of over 400 is nothing, and it is good because I won't have to worry as much about a FIRE destroying over a 1000 trees.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

Might bury water conditioning salt around the bases. 6 inches deep or so. Could take 5 or 6 times and up to 2 years to do the damage but you'll eventually even have soft water.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> hey last year I had this stump about 3 feet high. I went and bought one of those big auger bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drill down into the roots and fill holes with rock salt and cover holes with dirt.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried, but I can't feel sorry for you. Pine trees are awesome, killing them is stupid.

And if you're buying mulch instead of using the pine needles...well, dumb.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I tried, but I can't feel sorry for you. Pine trees are awesome, killing them is stupid.
> 
> And if you're buying mulch instead of using the pine needles...well, dumb.



Gonna let those trees bring a tear to your eye. Root system very weak, thus danger of falling.  Oops this might get me another red one.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 5, 2010)

froggy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I tried, but I can't feel sorry for you. Pine trees are awesome, killing them is stupid.
> ...


awww...are the trees Mexican? Probably in your mind they are.

Nice whine though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 5, 2010)

Eat a large amount of beans, and then enter a crowded elevator.

Yes indeed, you will kill silently.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 6, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Eat a large amount of beans, and then enter a crowded elevator.
> 
> Yes indeed, you will kill silently.



Better yet..........a couple of hard boiled eggs, followed by a good meal of corned beef and cabbage.

Guaranteed to peel paint at 50 feet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2010)

Drive a bunch of large 'common' nails in the trunk, the kind that rust, at least 16 penny.  Make sure to cut the nail heads off so they don't show.  That should slowly kill the tree.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2010)

cannot do the nail thing, because when the tree comes down have to chop the sucker up with my chainsaw.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 7, 2010)

Terry said:


> cannot do the nail thing, because when the tree comes down have to chop the sucker up with my chainsaw.



What's a little shrapnel amongst friends.

if they are mulched move the mulch away from the trunk and dump a gallon of bleach around the trunk then cover it back up.  Keep doing this every week until you see signs of the tree dying.


----------



## froggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just take them down with a chainsaw while he's at work, after they're cut down it over.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > cannot do the nail thing, because when the tree comes down have to chop the sucker up with my chainsaw.
> ...


I think that is the best idea yet!  I test it out with one that isn't close to my house. LMAO


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a picture of 3/4 of my driveway, notice the trees on the left the PINES...I want some of these gone.  Oh and this was after I used my blower on the driveway...4 hours it took.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 7, 2010)

Terry said:


> Long Leaf Pine tree's! My husband will not let me take down another tree. I'm going crazy and my body hurts from trying to maintain my grounds because of these trees. They are everywhere. Here is one little sample but I have over 400 of them that line my property. If you look to the left, you will see some but this is only a very small portion of what I have. It takes me 4 hours with a blower just to clear my driveway, countless of hours mowing, mulching, and picking up the pine needles, my yard in many large areas the grass has died and it is dirt. What I want to do is kill a few trees naturally to where my Husband will not know it was me. LOL, there is also a problem in that some are so freaking high 80 feet, that if they come down they'll hit my house for sure.
> 
> Any solutions on how to kill them off?


 
If you get rid of your husband, you will be able to kill as many trees as you like.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Long Leaf Pine tree's! My husband will not let me take down another tree. I'm going crazy and my body hurts from trying to maintain my grounds because of these trees. They are everywhere. Here is one little sample but I have over 400 of them that line my property. If you look to the left, you will see some but this is only a very small portion of what I have. It takes me 4 hours with a blower just to clear my driveway, countless of hours mowing, mulching, and picking up the pine needles, my yard in many large areas the grass has died and it is dirt. What I want to do is kill a few trees naturally to where my Husband will not know it was me. LOL, there is also a problem in that some are so freaking high 80 feet, that if they come down they'll hit my house for sure.
> ...


I cannot kill of my Chef!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2010)

Terry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Remember anything you pour on these trees can get to your ground water.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don't think 1 gallon of bleach will harm the water supply.  We actually flush our water lines out with commercial grade bleach.  We have a water softener and filter on our system but that still needs to be flushed and cleaned once a month.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2010)

Terry said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



In that case go for it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2010)

Terry said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



I cook excellent Italian.  I'm also pretty decent at comfort food.

If you off him, I'd be willing to be Chef.  All ya gotta pay me is a room, 3 meals a day (that I will cook), and full cable.

Also have to be willing to deal with the occasional smell of burning rope..............


----------

